# Adoption as a single parent in dubai



## clau (Aug 22, 2009)

Dear All,

Since some years back I had the idea to adopt a child. However, i was told that it was not allowed in islamic countries. Since i read some posts stating that in fact it is possible i understand there is some hope after all. 

Is there any restriction to adopt a child from Ethiopia or any other country being a single parent in Dubai? 

Do you know of any organization I could approach in order to find out? Is the whole adoption process very long or expensive?

Im originally argentinian although my place of residence out of uae is in Spain.
I would very much appreciate any advise or any kind of help. Thanks,

clau


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

A friend of mine did this a few years ago, take a look at All As One -- Building a Future for the Orphans and Children of Sierra Leone, West Africa for further details - they have a contact address in UAE on their site.

UAE
All As One
P. O. Box 72259
Dubai, UAE 

Phone: 971.4.311.6578
Fax: 971.4.332.8810
Email: [email protected]
Website: All As One — Helping the Orphans of Sierra Leone Build a Better Future


----------

